
The road to IPv6 at Facebook - AndrewDucker
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/doazzo5ygu3idna/WorldIPv6Congress-IPv6_LH%20v2.pdf?token_hash=AAGLTRBTf5qeb4SR5c2n2yxXRsFtJStNeXnlEMdk2QsygQ
======
nextweek2
This is fascinating to read that they are working on an IPv6 data centre and
buying into the premise that they don't want the technical debt others are
still building up.

My ISP back in January remotely updated the 3 year old consumer router to
support IPv6, however they have not issued any addresses to it yet. I am
impressed that an ISP is taking responsibility for the router. The issues with
security and bufferbloat/latency mean that these devices can no longer just be
left with out-of-date version of software, ISPs need to help consumers with
this vital part of the Internet infrastructure.

~~~
Lennie
I'm still wondering if for deployments of new services deploying IPv6-only
with stateless IPv6 to IPv4 translation might be best:

[http://blog.ipspace.net/2012/10/skip-transitions-build-
ipv6-...](http://blog.ipspace.net/2012/10/skip-transitions-build-ipv6-only-
data.html)

The same is possible for the home or office networks, but so far I don't have
native IPv6 at home, which I think would makes it kind of a kludge to
implement. So I haven't done it.

I think MAP for IPv6/IPv4 is also a great idea, because it too is stateless:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapping_of_Address_and_Port](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapping_of_Address_and_Port)

There are people doing really interesting things with IPv6 as a first citizen
or IPv6-only solutions:

[https://ripe67.ripe.net/archives/video/3/](https://ripe67.ripe.net/archives/video/3/)

[https://ripe67.ripe.net/archives/video/61/](https://ripe67.ripe.net/archives/video/61/)

